# skin allergies taking Apoquel



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I started a new thread for you. Hopefully you'll receive more responses here. 

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry your pup Bear is having a difficult time . Hoping he's back to himself soon!


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Have you had your dog allergy tested or done a food trial? A food rotation isn't going to help anything if your dog is allergic to a specific food and she rotates onto it. Allergy testing would also determine what environmental allergies she may have.

In very basic terms, Apoquel blocks the itch response. It isn't a cure. It does wear off and it has to be given periodically.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo has been on Apoquel for 3 months now. First two months on pills, now on the injection. He's sick right now (possible due to eating a tulip bulb - see other thread) and we're trying to figure if it's from the injection. He was on steroids for 3 years before that and did well but decided to switch to Apoquel as it's now more available. His itching is mostly gone - same level as on steroids. Doesn't do anything for his bad ears though sadly, but neither did the steroids.

Will keep you posted it the vet decides his being sick right now is due to the Apoquel.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Talk to your vet about the IL31 shot. For most dogs it stops the itching for 4-6 weeks. It has basically no statistically significant side effects when compared to a placebo.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Dlightful15 said:


> Does anyone else give their golden Apoquel for skin allergies? My golden, Bear, started on it a few weeks ago and it helps but as soon as it starts wearing off he starts itching. He seems so uncomfortable and it doesn't seem like its fixing the problem, just masking it. Has anyone heard for Dr. Deva Khalsa? She is a holistic doctor that treats skin allergies with a rotating diet.
> Help, poor Bear is just not himself! :-(


I would definitely seek alternatives vs giving a dog Apoquel...and yes I have heard of Dr Deva Khalsa.

I guess you may be referring to this article:

Why I Wouldn't Give My Dog Apoquel - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Another thing you may want to consider is Dr Jean Dodd's "Nutriscan" which is a food sensitivity work up. I know of 2 people who had it run for their dogs and they have had amazing results eliminating foods that were causing all kinds of skin, ear and itch problems with their dogs. 

I would also suggest you consider feeding raw if you are not already, starting with one protein only ( not chicken as it's a common allergen), no grains etc.


----------



## Dlightful15 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Now lymphoma...*

Just got back from the vet and have bad news. They are saying now they think he has lymphoma- *we are heartbroken. To update from my last post, the vet stopped the apoquel and gave him the Cytopoint injection on Oct 26th and he began a new round of antibiotics. Well starting a week ago he started to stop eating. Just little treats here and there and some water. He vomited a few times over the last week and so today he had blood work, xray and an ultrasound done and they said his blood work showed low liver functions and something wrong with his spleen. Looking at his blood test under a microscope they felt 90% sure he has lymphoma. He is going back tomorrow for a biopsy to confirm. He is still not eating and is lethargic. I'm wondering after researching the Apoquel if it impaired his immune system and brought on the lymphoma. We are sickened by this news. Has anyone heard of this happening?? Help.*


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Bear.... Oh no. I'm so sorry. I'm just so sorry. I have nothing to offer except my sympathy and prayers. I am afraid many of us have faced this, and know how devastated you are feeling right now. I hope you will use this group as a support. It helps a little to know you're not alone. My heart goes out to you. Please update us when you are able. Hugs to Bear and to you.


----------



## Dlightful15 (Oct 3, 2017)

*thank you*

Thank you, we appreciate the prayers. We need lots of them right now. Bear is the sweetest and I just can't believe it. He has always been the picture of health. He eats so healthy and we give him long walks every day. Just don't understand it. I do think the Apoquel may have caused this. I read the fine print of the drug side effects that the drug company posted on line and cancer is a side effect. 

Thank you for your support and prayers- it means alot.
-Bear and Family


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a precious boy. I am so sorry you are facing this. You are in my prayers, too.


----------



## Dlightful15 (Oct 3, 2017)

*thank you*

Thank you so much- we appreciate it.
Keep the prayers coming.
thank you!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a handsome boy. How old is he? Is he your first Golden? I'd love to see any photos you feel like sharing.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry Bear and you are going through this. Keeping Bear and your family in my prayers.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry Bear isn't doing well  I really hope it isn't cancer.


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*Apoquel user too!*

Just finished reading your post....I am so sorry for your news about Bear. My prayers go out to you. My Murphy is on apoquel also. I have had him on in for the past 2 months. I ran out for 1 day and I noticed he was gnawing at his paws again, so I rushed out to the vet for a few wks.supply. It's not cheap, but it does seem to stop all itching. My vet said once we have a hard frost I could probably discontinue the use of it. Reading your post I'm not sure what to do. I want the best for my boy and God knows I don't want to give him something that harms him. I did try switching his food to a salmon first ingred. (Merrick's) He was on a no grain kibble and I thought that was the problem. Switching didnt seem to make a difference, and I had to do something. How long was Bear the apoquel? My heart hurts for you and also wondering if I should discontinue the use of it.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending prayers and loving thoughts to you and Bear. He is a beautiful golden.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am very, very sorry to read this. 

If you really do feel that the Apoquel may have been the catalyst, my suggestion to you is to seek a homeopathic DVM who may be able to help Bear "detox", work with his allergies ( which also are immune reactions ) and work on strengthening his immune system. 

Here is a list of homeopathic DVMs in your state.

Referrals | Pitcairn Education Programs

Sending positive thoughts, healing energy and prayers for a positive and healthy outcome for Bear and your family.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, I was thinking about you all today, hoping that maybe the vet was able to give you something positive. I will continue to pray for Bear and for you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and Bear.


----------



## Dlightful15 (Oct 3, 2017)

*On to chemo now*

Just an update, Bear is doing well. The prednisone they gave him has brought his appetite back. He had his first round of chemo today so I'm hoping this will help him. 
Thank you for all your support!!
Bear & family


----------



## J. Michael McKay (Nov 5, 2016)

My Bokeh has seasonal itching and ear issues year around. Ear issues until recently. I was able to clear up a severe ear infection using Zymol which did not work completely, but I started using this to maintain his ears. Too my surprise, using this weekly, I have had 0 ear problems. Not even that dirt build up that generally leads to worse symptoms. All of it has vanished. 

I am a user and not a representative. Bought it to try after many, many products. It's listed on Amazon as MOST EFFECTIVE DOG EAR TREATMENT – Mister Ben’s Ear Tonic w/ Aloe for Dogs – This dog ear cleaner provides FAST RELIEF from dog ear infections, itching, odors, bacteria, mites, fungus & yeast 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L4U4172/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Just saw the reference to ear issues here. Still battling the seasonal itch and did start apoquel last week. Bokeh is much calmer but still licking paws till they are raw.


----------



## Dlightful15 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Bear passed away - Apoquel caused cancer*

Unfortunately our sweet Bear passed away on Christmas night. We are so sad and still can't believe it. He went downhill once the vet gave him Apoquel twice daily. I think it suppressed his immune system. Once we got confirmation that he had Lymphoma we put him on a raw diet, supplements, wheat grass and kale as well as chemotherapy. We tried everything. He did seem to rebound once he was on the raw diet so we thought we were beating it but right before Christmas he declined rapidly. I would be very leery of ever using Apoquel. Once you research it you can see this has happened to numerous dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. And yes, I have read that about Apoquel, too.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear of Bear's passing and on Christmas of all days. I hope you can focus on happy memories of him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so terribly sorry to see that Bear has passed. My heart goes out to you on your loss. I know it's been hard but I appreciate you sharing your experience here, your words may make someone pause before using this drug on their dog. I refused it when it was suggested for my girl last year and was sort of wondering if I should reconsider it, this thread made that unthinkable.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of precious Bear. You did everything you could for him with much thought, care and love. 

Many hugs from our hearts to yours.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I’m so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry about Bear, my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It seems so unfair to lose him after he appeared to be rebounding on the new diet.

Apoquel definitely concerns me as I've had my dog on it for the past 3 years to manage his allergies. We're exploring raw diet now.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your very handsome Bear. I have tears running after my face after reading your post. Focus on the times that were good and try not to dwell on the bad.
I wrote about my dealings with Apoquel about 2 years ago. My girl Sophie used it and only after a couple days had what appeared to be a seizure. I pulled her off it and another 2 days passed and she went back to normal. I am very anti-Apoquel and am so sorry your dog had the problems he had. I'm praying for you and your family to get through this very difficult time. I hope you called the 800 number for Bayer on the box and report what happened, or will when you can handle making the call. I believe this product is more dangerous than most of us can imagine.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo was on Apoquel for a few months at the end of last summer. In November we did the Cytopoint injection. He was previously on prednisone for 3 years. His itching was controlled well on all the options. When we switched from steroids to Apoquel he right away got bad ear infections that did not seem to respond to anything. We continued to manage with topical steroids, including while on Cytopoint. Last week his lymph nodes started to swell so I took him in to see the vet this past weekend. Sadly he has T-zone indolent small cell lymphoma. The vet feels that it lay dormant while on the prednisone and only showed itself once off it. I have an Oncologist appointment next Thursday to talk about possible treatment options. I will update if he/she feels that the Apoquel or Cytopoint may have triggered it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo was on Apoquel for a few months at the end of last summer. In November we did the Cytopoint injection. He was previously on prednisone for 3 years. His itching was controlled well on all the options. When we switched from steroids to Apoquel he right away got bad ear infections that did not seem to respond to anything. We continued to manage with topical steroids, including while on Cytopoint. Last week his lymph nodes started to swell so I took him in to see the vet this past weekend. Sadly he has T-zone indolent small cell lymphoma. The vet feels that it lay dormant while on the prednisone and only showed itself once off it. I have an Oncologist appointment next Thursday to talk about possible treatment options. I will update if he/she feels that the Apoquel or Cytopoint may have triggered it.




I’m so very sorry for this diagnosis. I’m going to take my boy off the Apoquel; it’s scaring me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> ....Last week his lymph nodes started to swell so I took him in to see the vet this past weekend. Sadly he has T-zone indolent small cell lymphoma. The vet feels that it lay dormant while on the prednisone and only showed itself once off it.....


I can't tell you how sorry I am to see this. Just so sad. Please update us. I am so sad.


----------



## Dlightful15 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Missing Bear*

Hello golden friends,
Just read through the thread again and I'm so thankful for everyones kind words. I miss Bear terribly and am just so sad. I can't go on walks to our usual places because its just so tough. The only thing that helps me feel better is knowing he is not in pain or feeling sick anymore. It's just so tough losing a golden. They are so intuitive and sweet and bring nothing but joy. Our whole family is just missing him so much- missing his peaceful presence in our home. 

Looking back I wish I had started him on the raw diet from when we first got him. At his last visit the doctor said his liver had no signs of cancer. I think switching him to the raw diet and putting him on probiotics and supplements helped him. He physically looked so great once he went on the raw diet and his itching stopped completely. Unfortunately I think the cancer had spread to other areas and despite his liver healing the cancer had taken over other organs. I think the raw diet and supplements did give him a little more time at the end which I'm grateful for. Any time we had with him was so precious.

The Stella and Chewys brand of raw food was easy to use and he loved it. It was very expensive though. However had we put him on the raw diet from day one we may have had less vet bills throughout his life and maybe he could have avoided cancer. Who knows. 

Anyway, proceed with caution if your dog is on Apoquel. All the research I've done has said the best way to combat the allergies is with the raw diet.
Best of luck to you all with your sweet goldens. Give them hugs for me.
Best Regards,
Bears Family


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadly a raw diet has not made a significant difference for my pets beyond less poop and a great coat, including for Cosmo. ):


----------

